# HELP! Grandin Road 2011 Life Size Animated Ghost



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Did you try the Grandin Road web site for possible downloadable instructions?

Just a thought.......


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's not one of the props I own from GR, but i did find what i think is the video of it that GrandinRoad had posted on YouTube. Is this it?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yes, that is the one. I should be able to upload pictures of it later today as well.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Did you try the Grandin Road web site for possible downloadable instructions?
> 
> Just a thought.......


Yes, I tried that as well, but since the product is no longer available they completely removed the link to it. I also tried contacting Grandin Road via phone, but they said there was nothing they could do about it since they no longer carry it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh, OK. Well, that stinks..................


----------



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

Did you assemble him yet?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Check this page- one of the posts has a pdf attachment for the animated corpse assembly instructions. Hope it helps!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/wanted-buy/129878-reanimated-corpse-prop-2.html


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I sent another email to Grandin Road product services, and they ended up sending me a pdf file for the instructions!  Now I''ve gotten it set up and working properly, but now I have another problem. The sound is not working. I did notice one of the black wires that is supposed to be connected to the Try Me slot was disconnected, which could be an easy fix, but I'm not really good with electronics so I wouldn't want to mess it up. I will try to add pictures later. If anyone knows how to re-attach wires to the correct places please let me know.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Try me connectors are usually removed. It's only for retail packaging and display. It might even be silencing the audio. But audio problem won't be fixed from the try me connection.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

if you take off the try me button SAVE it.there are other projects that use a try me button.


----------

